

Why You Should Never Work at a Startup - kb21
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-you-should-never-work-startup-brian-de-haaff

======
cauterized
There are plenty of excellent reasons why working at a startup is a poor
choice for most people. These are some pretty terrible reasons.

